# Aluminum vs fiberglass flounder skiff



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello this is my first post on this board. I am not new to fishing, but I usually

catch flounder with a rod and reel. I had the pleasure of going with a good friend

on Monday night, in his skiff. We managed to get some flounders, even though the

wind had muddied up the water.

My story is, I fish inshore. I have a 2170 Blazer Bay that I fish from one end of

Mobile Bay to the other. I also fish our Delta area when the specks move in. I have

thought about getting a small skiff that I could get in some skinny water, and also

in protected waters when I was going by myself. 

I realize you need a boat that can go in 4-6 inches of water. I wanted some thoughts

and opinions on what you may consider if you were going to buy a boat just for this

application. I figured something in the 14-15 foot range with a 25 hp. Just like the P'cola

sound, going to some spots around Dauphin Island, and the MS Sound as well can

get a bit choppy. So a boat you would feel safe in, just in case if the weather got bad

or etc.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

G-3 has a model 1756cc that hasis an awlsome set up. I bought a fiber glass boat to flounder out of and it was the biggest nightmare, the draft was <8 inchs but was to heavy to poll in the water that was too shallow for the trolling motor. Normally floundering you are going to be in extremely shallow water and it will destroy the bottom of a fiberglass boat (I know first hand).


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I flounder from a Landau 16' aluminum jon boat with a 25 merc. It's deep and wide (54" at deck and 72" beam) and has the semi-v instead of the square front so I can handle the chop a little better (very little). Ilaunch near whereI plan on floundering. Jons are made for rivers and back waters and no jon boat is safecrossing the bay when it's really kicked up. You will get in shallower water with aluminum and wider is better (will let you get shallower). Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Just as DFA said I would definitely go with aluminum. It is 10 times more durable and twice as light. I flounder off of a 14 ft AlumaWeld. It is little short but it is 80" beam to beam and almost 6 feet wide across the front so it does fairly well. My next rig will probably be an 18 footer as you can never have enough room and the more boat you have in contact with water the higher in the water it is gonna float. Again the only drawbacks to these boats are there inability to take rough water. Over the years I have been in some pretty hairy situations, some of the most memorable were making the runs to and from the west end of Dauphin Island. As DFA said I try to launch as close to my target zone as possible, and keep a ever vigilant eye on changes in the weather.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

14ft alumacraft 1448 series have no complaints what so everwith it handles good on water also


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dam Todd one trip with the Morbid one and you've got the fever that bad.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> 14ft alumacraft 1448 series




I hope your not crossing the Bay at night?



Heck, One night Murpheryslaw and I got the CRAP beat out of us on the way back.



Wind picked up out of the North, blowing Whitecap's, Cold and wet, running straight into it in a Flat bottom boat. Had to make a 18mi run.



I didn't get warm until I got in the tub at home. This was on East Bay.


----------



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

> *Flounder9.75 (7/31/2008)*Dam Todd one trip with the Morbid one and you've got the fever that bad.


I am afraid so. I never floundered from a boat. Totally different experience, and

a lot of fun. Not so sure I can afford another boat, but I am entertaining the thought

for the time being.


----------



## flounder9.85 (Aug 1, 2008)

those underwater bulbs can get expensive.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> those underwater bulbs can get expensive.




Not sure what your talking about?



The Starfires are $15 @ Walmart.


----------



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

> *X-Shark (8/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> > those underwater bulbs can get expensive.
> ...


These are 12 volt bulbs that look like the same ones you would use for 110

in your home in lamps/etc.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

curious, about just how much for a 12 light bulb.


----------



## flounder9.85 (Aug 1, 2008)

Todd River knows how much they cost:banghead. I think about 4 bucks apeice.


----------



## Flounder9.65 (Aug 1, 2008)

How's it going Flounder? Haven't seen you since you moved back home with your wife. :clap


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone tried the RV dealers for those? I know they have them.


----------



## flounder9.85 (Aug 1, 2008)

> *Flounder9.65 (8/1/2008)*How's it going Flounder? Haven't seen you since you moved back home with your wife. :clap


very well flounder, and you flounder?


----------



## flounder 9.95 (Aug 1, 2008)

> *flounder9.85 (8/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Flounder9.65 (8/1/2008)*How's it going Flounder? Haven't seen you since you moved back home with your wife. :clap
> ...




Flounder, Flounder. Hope all is well....


----------



## flounder 9.69 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello, fellow Flounders.


----------



## Flounder9.95 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello, I do say... Hello


----------

